# Channel 100 autotune



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone else seen this?

Occasionally while getting ready for work in the morning and watching the NBC affiliate (KPRC CH 2) my 222 will suddenly "jump" to channel 100 

Anyone??


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes I have seen this a few times across a few different receiver models.

It appears to me, when this happens there was an issue with the LiL channel and it jumps out of the locals range to the nearest Dish channel which is 100.

I also see this when I record a PPV event via timer. When the PPV rental period has expired it jumps to ch 100. This is by design IIRC.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes I have seen this a few times across a few different receiver models.
> 
> It appears to me, when this happens there was an issue with the LiL channel and it jumps out of the locals range to the nearest Dish channel which is 100.
> 
> I also see this when I record a PPV event via timer. When the PPV rental period has expired it jumps to ch 100. This is by design IIRC.


Thanks. At least that confirms I'm not crazy. Actually though I think it goes to 101, not 100. Also at the time we're watching the local affiliate off the satellite rather than OTA. Doesn't do it all the time and oddly enough only early in the AM. The TV will be on for the local news & I'll be in the bathroom shaving. I come out of the bathroom and find the "Dish Hype Channel" playing. (Grrr...)

I wonder if I build a favorites list if it will still do that? In some respects some of the older D* receivers (GAEBO, E86/HD, etc) had better user interface/guide, instantaneous recovery from fade, etc., but in other respects the E*receivers have niftier features (ie, backfeeding a 2nd set w/undependent tuner over a single coax while also allowing you to diplex OTA into the same coax. Now that's cool.

The 222 seems to be somewhat application-fragile, like we're still in beta trials, requiring frequent reboots, relearning the switch, shading the IR window to address info screen popups, etc. Once you figure out it's all somehow related to the phases of the moon it seems easier to deal with. ;-)

.


----------

